# Saizen



## pain iis pleasure (Dec 5, 2012)

Saizen gh out of box in bag...cheap...thoughts??? anyone come across it...8.8mg


----------



## hijacked (Dec 5, 2012)

Ive used Saizen. If they are 8.8mgs, then they are in the click easy device. Nice! Saizen is some of the best quality human grade hgh. If you are sure its good and untampered with, then you would be crazy to not go for it. My concern is that they are opened. Is it possible that the real stuff has been used, and then reloaded with bac water?
Im sure you already know this, but these are not in powder form. Its already reconned for the click easy device.
I hope this works out for ya. If it were good though, i dont know why someone would sell cheap. Thats top dollar shit.
When i got mine years ago, i paid $30 for each 4iu kit. That was one vial and it came with an amp for recon.


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 5, 2012)

easy clicks  need to be RECONSTITUTED  they do not have pins in them, they should be xoed and taped with security tape with hologram. if you have pics please post them i have used many of these. ps if you do buy be carefull these can be tricky to recon i suggest wwatching a video first not to break the vials.


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 5, 2012)

i also took them apart and reconed them with bac water i had. you must be careful doing this


----------



## pain iis pleasure (Dec 5, 2012)

its not in a pen it needs to be mixed....if thats the case dont go for it or get a pic and post it??


----------



## basskiller (Dec 5, 2012)

never seen Saizen cheap


----------



## g0re (Dec 5, 2012)

Pic and post it


----------



## pain iis pleasure (Dec 6, 2012)

says the bits exceed wtf...i emailed it frm my phone and clicked upload its one pic


----------



## g0re (Dec 6, 2012)

Upload to imageshack.us and post the link. U don't need to sign up or anything


----------



## pain iis pleasure (Dec 6, 2012)

jesus...ok i think i got itt


----------



## pain iis pleasure (Dec 6, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/saizen264iu.jpg/


----------



## pain iis pleasure (Dec 6, 2012)

forget cheap btw, i didnt know how many iu each vial was so a month supply at 5 iu a day wouldnt be so cheapp.....its from a local guy tho and supposedly theyre faked according to my other buddy...thoughts as of now is to by 26iu take 5 at night for the first few days and see how i feel...then go from there...thoughts are appreciated, thanks guys


----------



## g0re (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm gonna re post the image so people don't have to click the link


----------



## pain iis pleasure (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks bro


----------



## g0re (Dec 6, 2012)

I wish I can help ya with the legitimacy of those, but I can't.  


But u should start yourself off at 1iu and work your way up, don't start at 5iu if u have not done GH.


Also GH should be ran for wayyy longer than 1 month to see any real benefit. (Assuming u were planning on purchasing 1 month supply)


----------



## pain iis pleasure (Dec 6, 2012)

no i just did the math on it ive ran novatropins and thanktropins nothing to brag about typical Chinese generic, get what you pay for.....i was just gonna run 5iu before bed to see it it came with pins and needles...it i fealt it was legit i planned on gettin 3month now 3mothn later and run a full 6...i dabbled in gh never ran it for too long and only ran it once....you think 1iu is the more ideal way to go and go up every how many days?? i just dont wanna buy a 3 month before i see for myself how i feel...im all open to so education and advice gh is something im really looking to get into now never really before so im sure you know much more than on the topic....


----------



## g0re (Dec 6, 2012)

I was just telling you what I was told to do.  I'm no GH expert by any means.

If u can get novo or rips, just do that, better than wasting money on something u are questioning is legit or not


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 6, 2012)

pain iis pleasure said:


> no i just did the math on it ive ran novatropins and thanktropins nothing to brag about typical Chinese generic, get what you pay for.....i was just gonna run 5iu before bed to see it it came with pins and needles...it i fealt it was legit i planned on gettin 3month now 3mothn later and run a full 6...i dabbled in gh never ran it for too long and only ran it once....you think 1iu is the more ideal way to go and go up every how many days?? i just dont wanna buy a 3 month before i see for myself how i feel...im all open to so education and advice gh is something im really looking to get into now never really before so im sure you know much more than on the topic....



Some Bros will test their GH with bloodwork and a small order & large (one time) 10 IU dose before placing a larger order. Considering the cost of running GH for an appreciable cycle length, the incremental cost of the bloodwork is IMO very much worth it. 

That said, I'd not lay-out any kind of cash on GH from a source I was unsure of. Too much fake GH on the market.


----------



## pain iis pleasure (Dec 8, 2012)

well all the reasearch i did do led me to no photos of saizen that matched the pic i posted....so now i feel iffey supposibly it comes from the hospital, with a script but then wheres the box if thats so?? i have another guy who i trust more who has serostim on hand but that shit is quite pricey....


----------

